# What does your Fuji weigh?



## Oldlegs

Mine - 2013 Fuji SST XL frame. With Oval 535 wheels - 17.05lbs
Mods- CF FSA 90 120mm stem, Forte Pro CF 44cm handlebar, Selle Italia SLI seat. With White Mountain Wheels wheelset (1475gm) weight = 15.80lbs.


----------



## Nubster

I'm wondering what a stock Gran Fondo 3.0 weighs. Size 58 would be awesome but something close to give a ballpark. I'm curious if I'd save weight over my Allez.


----------



## Oldlegs

My Gran Fondo weighed 18.8lbs bone stock.


----------



## Mr645

My Altamira weighs 20lb 1 oz as ready to ride. It's a Hi Mod frame, 105 parts, Oval 330 wheels. I weigh it with a spares kit on the seat post. Tube, 2 CO2, multi tool, tire levers.


----------



## Vanquiz

2010 SL1 Comp all standard, around 20LB with Look Keo Pedal, which I found is pretty heavy considering it should be all carbon frame


----------



## DasBoost

Oldlegs said:


> Mine - 2013 Fuji SST XL frame. With Oval 535 wheels - 17.05lbs
> Mods- CF FSA 90 120mm stem, Forte Pro CF 44cm handlebar, Selle Italia SLI seat. With White Mountain Wheels wheelset (1475gm) weight = 15.80lbs.


My '12 Roubaix SL, 56cm, with saddle bag and 2 full 26oz water bottles is around 22.5 I believe, though my method was less than scientific- bathroom scale and handlebars resting against the wall. Not using the Oval 330s though, riding with DT Swiss RR585s, Ultegra hubs, and DT Comp spokes that come to about 110 grams more than the 330s. 

OP, a question for you: I just got the Selle SLI saddle and went to install it and the Oval seatpost clamp forced me to push the two ends together for the rails to fit the clamp so the channel doesn't continue all the way to the rear. Did the same happen to you?


----------



## hmartine_67

2011 SST 2.0, 50 frame with Shimano WH-RS80 (1516g) - 17.41 lbs
No mods.


----------



## Oldlegs

hmartine_67 said:


> 2011 SST 2.0, 50 frame with Shimano WH-RS80 (1516g) - 17.41 lbs
> No mods.


How do you like the RS80 wheels?


----------



## terbennett

Wow! Those are some heavy Fujis. I used to have a 58cm Fuji Team SL all-aluminum from 2005.It had Ultegra components with Ritchey WCS cockpit, and American Classic 350 wheels. The only carbon parts were the fork and the crank. It was stock and weighed in at 15.88 lbs. with pedals. I've asked this before, but what happened to Fuji?


----------



## Mr645

I took my scale to a recent group ride and pretty much every bike with stock wheels was over 20 lbs. Carbon bikes with carbon wheels were around 18lbs. I will try to keep some type of list for bike weights


----------



## hmartine_67

I like them a lot!! Very light and quiet. However, I don't know if it is me not knowing too much on the handling on these types of wheels, but I feel like when I sprint uphill they kind of flex.
Other than that, I am very happy with them, especially because I bought them from my friend for $275 almost brand new.


----------



## hmartine_67

The chainstays and seatstays on my SST 2.0 are relatively thicker, so that might add weight to the bike... at least a pound or so.


----------



## Alleywishes

my 105 kestrel legend is 18.20 without the pedals, ill be putting 105 pedals and forte Titan wheels with continental 4000's.


----------



## PlatyPius

32 pounds. It's a touring bike from the early 80s. One of the last good Fujis....


----------



## AlanE

2002 Fuji Track, 56cm, with front & rear brakes.

22.8 lbs. 

Includes a freewheel in addition to the fixed gear, which probably weighs close to 1 pound on its own. Plus, the frame has gotten a bit heavier over the years due to oxygen bonding with the ferrous atoms.


----------



## Samfujiabq

Mine is a 2013 altimira sl weighed in @ 13.6 when arrived in lbs,now with pedals etc weighs in @ 15.4


----------



## dougrocky123

Fuji Altimira stealth black. Sram Red, Easton SLX wheels, cages and pedals = 15.0 lbs.


----------



## landbeast

My Sportif weighed 23.10 lbs stock. No clue at this point.


----------



## Quico12

My Fuji Gran Fondo 2.3 (cf 2013) weighs 19 lbs. need to get a new wheelset to take it to ~17 lbs


----------



## PFB

2013 Altamira 1.1 DA Di2 is 15.1. Asking "what happened to fuji or one of the last great ones" has not ridden a Fuji in the recent years. Many of these weights are skewed because people are saying weight with pedals and gear. No manufacture, bike shop, or website does it this way so these weights sound high except that they are the real world weights. Pedals and gear can wreck a weight comparison like this due to huge variability. When you look across the different brands with full ultegra, full 105, or DA bikes the weights are very comparable if not better. Sure there are outliers: S-Works and Nano for example. I rode several other bikes in the 6-8k range and chose on the Altamira based on all its merits. Hell even Bradley Wiggins Dogma came it at 16.1lbs per RBA.


----------



## daness40

My Fuji Altamira 1.0 (Ultegra 6800) weighs 16.5, but that is with some insanely heavy Cosmics (1770 grams) and some insanely heavy 28c's (330 grams per). Slap some 1500 gram wheels with some 23c Rubinos and its down to 15.3 in a blink of an eye. Now I just have to save my pennies.


----------



## frdfandc

When I had my Roubaix Pro, it was 18 lbs with pedals, cages and computer.

I did a custom wheelset, DT415's on CK hubs, 28 spoke, 2x. Sram Force, FSA SL-K Light seatpost, Specialized Toupe saddle, Ritchey Logic WCS stem and bars.


----------



## garyhgaryh

My 54cm 2005 Fuji Team SL (Super light) weighs 15.3 lbs w/o pedals stock.
It came with light american classics wheels and vittoria dimante pro light tires.

I just upgraded the cassette from 11-23 to 11-28 and replaced the 36t chainring with a 34t. Not sure how this affects weight since I didn't weigh it recently.

I still have it and have recently been riding it. Still very happy with the bike.


----------



## RoadLight

_Greetings,_

My 58 cm (L/XL) 2008 Team Fuji carbon bike weighs 18.75 lbs sans seat bag. It has a number of upgrades that have helped keep the weight down. These include: Ritchey WCS carbon handlebar, complete SRAM Force 10-speed drivetrain (including brakes), and Shimano Ultegra wheels.

The fork is the stock Team Fuji carbon which has an aluminum steering tube. Plus my bike still has the stock Fuji aluminum seat post. The handlebar, drivetrain and wheels are all lighter than the original parts.

Fuji spec'd the stock bike with a weight of 18.38 lbs but this is for a medium-size frame (I think). I'm not sure what the large/extra-large frame like mine would have raised the weight to. But I suspect that my bike is probably close to 1 lb lighter than the stock bike and my weight includes the pedals which I don't think the factory spec includes.

_Kind regards, RoadLight_


----------

